# Ryan Hall's MMA debut..



## Hanzou (Sep 10, 2015)

And ends the fight quickly;

Johnny Nunez vs. Ryan Hall - TUF 22 Highlights

50/50 in MMA? Awesome.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, Hall has said for years that the 50/50 guard could be effective in MMA and he backed that up. The whole thing reminded me a lot of Masakazu Imanari.

Hall is one of the most analytical martial artists I've seen. I'll be interested to follow his MMA career. (This wasn't actually his MMA debut, just his first fight on a big name promotion. )


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 11, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Well, Hall has said for years that the 50/50 guard could be effective in MMA and he backed that up. The whole thing reminded me a lot of Masakazu Imanari.
> 
> Hall is one of the most analytical martial artists I've seen. I'll be interested to follow his MMA career. (This wasn't actually his MMA debut, just his first fight on a big name promotion. )



Agreed. He tweeted about how everyone doubted he could apply the 50/50 to MMA, and how he's now in the TUF house because of a BJJ technique that doesn't work in MMA. Kudos for him to prove the doubters wrong. I look forward to see what he comes up with during this season.

Remember, another Bjj-heavy competitor (C. Holdsworth) won the competition a few years ago, and Ryan is quite a bit above his level in grappling. So it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2015)

Watching that fight was fun.  I wasn't sure he was going to pull it off but Ryan hung in there and applied it!  Looking forward to seeing him fight some more .


----------



## drop bear (Sep 11, 2015)

Interesting. So higher percentage to employ it or learn to defend it?


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Interesting. So higher percentage to employ it or learn to defend it?



Depends on how good the defender is at defending leg locks, and their familiarity with Bjj sport guards.

In terms of employing it? I've been doing Bjj for almost a decade, and I can't do half of the crazy stuff I see those elite sport guys do. On one hand I lack the flexibility due to a significant knee injury I suffered a few years ago. On the other, we were always told that those type of manuevers weren't valuable outside of sport Bjj. It'll be pretty interesting to see how this changes things in Bjj if Hall becomes successful at MMA with that type of grappling.

Hopefully Ryan has more tricks up his sleeve in the event he runs into someone who has excellent defense against those types of attacks.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Interesting. So higher percentage to employ it or learn to defend it?


Depends. Hall has said that the reason he developed his 50/50 game (in BJJ) is that he was going up against competitors who had been training all their lives and who were objectively better then him all-around. He figured that if he could thoroughly master one position that is hard to escape and was not widely understood then he could drag opponents into his game and beat them even if they were overall better grapplers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Interesting. So higher percentage to employ it or learn to defend it?



*Definitely easier or less time needed in learning to defend it*.  Defending it is not hard you just need to recognize what they are doing and react quickly.  Getting good at utilizing it offensively in a competitive mma match or on the street, well you better be damn good at it.  Because if you make a mistake or your leg is cleared and you are in that position some nasty strikes are coming your way.   *Hall is really good at it, at least in that moment*.  Yet, I will be surprised if he utilizes it again and again in the TUF house.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Definitely easier or less time needed in learning to defend it*.  Defending it is not hard you just need to recognize what they are doing and react quickly.  Getting good at utilizing it offensively in a competitive mma match or on the street, well you better be damn good at it.  Because if you make a mistake or your leg is cleared and you are in that position some nasty strikes are coming your way.   *Hall is really good at it, at least in that moment*.  Yet, I will be surprised if he utilizes it again and again in the TUF house.


If that were a bet, I'd take it.   I'll predict now that Ryan hall makes a point of using grappling extensively and creatively, and further that he will be very successful.  Either way, it will be fun to watch!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2015)

Well Steve, I didn't say he wouldn't use grappling or even not even that move again.  Just maybe not that particular move *very much*. (it isn't super high percentage in mma)  He caught the guy he fought not looking for that move and I am sure all the other fighters who watched it will not be caught unaware on how to defend it.  Looking through some of his other mma fights he utilized some more standard Jiu-Jiujitsu!  *Like you I think he will be really fun to watch going forward! 
*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2015)

I would add though if he does continue to have success we might see a different set up for a heel hook from him!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 11, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well Steve, I didn't say he wouldn't use grappling or even not even that move again.  Just maybe not that particular move *very much*. (it isn't super high percentage in mma)  He caught the guy he fought not looking for that move and I am sure all the other fighters who watched it will not be caught unaware on how to defend it.  Looking through some of his other mma fights he utilized some more standard Jiu-Jiujitsu!  *Like you I think he will be really fun to watch going forward! *


I'll be interested to see. Imanari had a fair amount of success in MMA with that sort of attack and Hall probably has deeper understanding of how to control the position.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2015)

This looks to be a really fun season.  McGregor a big, big, big trash talker as a coach and Faber who likes to talk smack as well.  Then you have what looks to be a very strong European team up against an American team with some very strong fighters and some weaker ones.  Should be interesting!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2015)

I actually can't stand mcgregor.  He's tough to watch.   I will be very surprised if he's any good as a coach.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2015)

McGregor is fun to watch as a fighter but... the mouth on him.  Wow!!!
I am not sure he will be a good coach but interested if they show some
of his training/coaching regimen during the fighter's training.


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, after tonight's show I believe Connors heel persona is largely put on, and he's not nearly as dickish as he would like us to believe.  And also Ryan hall is a bonafide badass.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow, Ryan was exceptional last night.   I thought there was a moment when he was going to get beat on but his movement was exceptional and the result was another heel hook!  Beautiful!


----------



## ShotoNoob (Sep 17, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Agreed. He tweeted about how everyone doubted he could apply the 50/50 to MMA, and how he's now in the TUF house because of a BJJ technique that doesn't work in MMA. Kudos for him to prove the doubters wrong. I look forward to see what he comes up with during this season.
> 
> Remember, another Bjj-heavy competitor (C. Holdsworth) won the competition a few years ago, and Ryan is quite a bit above his level in grappling. So it's going to be interesting.


\
That was an amazing application.  Not without risk, as others mentioned.
\
In general, the TUF training is meh.  Hall brought honed skill with him into the house.... his opponents, most of them, are probably @ a distinct disadvantage on that score... His striker opponent never knew what _grabbed_ him....


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> That was an amazing application.  Not without risk, as others mentioned.
> \
> In general, the TUF training is meh.  Hall brought honed skill with him into the house.... his opponents, most of them, are probably @ a distinct disadvantage on that score... His striker opponent never knew what _grabbed_ him....


Lol.  Without risk...  Is there anyplace in the cage that is other than risky?  People get punched from any position.   I think he was less at risk than most.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 17, 2015)

I havent watched TUF  in a few years it kinda got boring but I think this season will be good Ill prob watch it for a while


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 17, 2015)

I wonder how this will affect the concept of sport Bjj being applied to MMA....


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> I wonder how this will affect the concept of sport Bjj being applied to MMA....


Doesn't matter.   It's still a death sentence on the streets.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 17, 2015)

Steve said:


> Doesn't matter.   It's still a death sentence on the streets.



Ryan Hall Weighs In On 'Sport Vs Street' Debate In Martial Arts


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2015)

There is a nasty Trojan virus on that page Steve.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2015)

My anti virus stopped it but everyone else may not be so lucky view it with caution!


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 17, 2015)

It's bloodyelbow.com

Shouldn't be a virus.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2015)

Well the antivirus I run showed a Trojan on it so that it cause for concern.


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2015)

The virus is ignorance.   Cured only by kata.  

Trying to lighten things up a little.   The street vs sport vs Mma vs Hema vs the UK around here is getting to me.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 17, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well the antivirus I run showed a Trojan on it so that it cause for concern.



Wow really? Didn't happen on my comp at all. Then again, I do have a mac....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Sep 17, 2015)

Steve said:


> Lol.  Without risk...  Is there anyplace in the cage that is other than risky?  People get punched from any position.   I think he was less at risk than most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


\
Well steve, at least we had a chuckle.....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Sep 17, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> McGregor is fun to watch as a fighter but... the mouth on him.  Wow!!!
> I am not sure he will be a good coach but interested if they show some
> of his training/coaching regimen during the fighter's training.


\
Hubris + promotion... look @ how my objective analytic s are received... More power to Conor for being himself....


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> Well steve, at least we had a chuckle.....


Haha...  Actually that one was serious.   You are at as much risk of being punched in the face while standing as you are on the mat.   Hall's ability to control the transitions on the mat have, so far, kept him out of danger.   And the imminent threat to his opponents have also helped, as it keeps them preoccupied with having their knees or ankles torn up.


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> Hubris + promotion... look @ how my objective analytic s are received... More power to Conor for being himself....


No one here is objective.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, I was called on the carpet for not employing multi-quote, so I _OBJECTIVELY_ took that under advisement.





Steve said:


> Haha...  Actually that one was serious.   You are at as much risk of being punched in the face while standing as you are on the mat.   Hall's ability to control the transitions on the mat have, so far, kept him out of danger.   And the imminent threat to his opponents have also helped, as it keeps them preoccupied with having their knees or ankles torn up.


\
Yeah, Steve, I read the post / conversations on that.  What Hall does doesn't interest me.  It's too risky in my book.  Yet Hall demonstrated an effective grappling tactic against the aggressive striker, making the Gracie's proud....  As said, it will be interesting to see how he fares applying BJJ going forward...  My hat's certainly off to the guy.
\
BTW: A large part of the reason, _objectively_, that the aggressive striker (Nunez?) fell prey was he didn't know how to respond once the "heavy bag" HALL, was lowered to the floor.  Nunez? just wanted to swing.





Steve said:


> No one here is objective.


\
Not quite, objectively is my failing.... as well as my strength....  Your respose was refreshing....


----------



## Buka (Sep 18, 2015)

Ryan Hall has been an interesting and fun guy to follow for a long time. I enjoy him, root for him. I wish him well.

As for that virus - screw that, Linux all the way. Bring it, baby.


----------



## Buka (Sep 22, 2015)

Last night I watched the TUFF show which I had recorded. Holy fricken cow. I never knew Ryan Hall had Tourettes. I was first tuned in to him by someome who had trained some with him. He either didn't know or didn't mention it. Just makes him more fascinating. To me, anyway.

It was nice seeing him speak so much. I find him so incredibly likeable. It was even nicer watching that fight. Oh, my. I know it's nothing new for him, but Oh, my my.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 22, 2015)

I had wondered before what caused his constant blinking. I had never thought of Tourettes as a possible explanation. I didn't even know that was one of the symptoms.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2015)

Well last nights TUF House fights were good.  The Ryan Hall matchup versus Saul was interesting and not what I expected out of Ryan.


----------



## Steve (Nov 26, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well last nights TUF House fights were good.  The Ryan Hall matchup versus Saul was interesting and not what I expected out of Ryan.


Held his own against Saul. Who looks very tough..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2015)

I was really hoping Ryan would continue to win so we could see his special movement in the cage.  I totally agree that Saul was very tough in that match and demonstrated how to handle some leg locks and kept Ryan off balance.  We were surprised that Ryan did not try to go for his specialty a little more.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh man.... Saul lied on his visa application.   What the hell?  Well, I guess this is another chance for Ryan hall to prove he belongs at this level.   Artem is a seriously tough striker.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2015)

*While I am very excited to see Ryan fight again*.  Everyone I was with said *"what"*!!!  Why did they pick Ryan???  Marcin should have been the pick.  Still, it is what it is and I am excited for this fight!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2015)

I do like the matchup quite a bit!  Powerful striker vs. the leg lock expert.  Not sure, who I pick to win.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful performance from Ryan.  He was spectacular in his fight with Artem.  Artem looked unfortunately like he had lost the fight before they stepped into the ring.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 12, 2015)

That back take!


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 12, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That back take!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

*Yeah, that was beautiful!*   By the way did your surgery go well?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 12, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Yeah, that was beautiful!*   By the way did your surgery go well?


Everything went smoothly. Turned out the bone was in four pieces but the surgeon only needed two screws to reattach everything. Today I'm kind of doped up on Percocet and napping a lot.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad to hear.  Rest up and get better!


----------

